Ask HN: Is the Blockchain Hype Ended? - ciccionamente
======
krrishd
I think this is an interesting question because HN is relatively quiet
relative to the bigger events deep in crypto land (eg. new protocols / markets
/ etc), whereas for everything else tech, speculative or not, you usually see
HN activity.

So I think the hype is still on its way up (looking at things like DeFi), but
I think the overlap between the crowd that's hyped + HN readers is slowly
decreasing (even as a lot of that crowd reads HN today).

------
companyhen
[https://defipulse.com](https://defipulse.com) is the new hype. The ICO hype
has turned into DeFi hype. Plus NFT's and decentralized storage hype around
the corner.

Reddit also added ETH-based coins to some subreddits this year and is doing an
ETH scaling competition -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/hbjx25/the_great_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/hbjx25/the_great_reddit_scaling_bakeoff/)

[https://www.reddit.com/community-points](https://www.reddit.com/community-
points)

------
indianmouse
In my personal opinion, it is just getting started. There are people from many
countries who are looking at crypto as a means to do their living and
blockchain is getting more and more visibility. There are govts. trying to
block the blockchain developments because of the traceability and immutability
properties.

------
codegeek
Not yet I think. I still see a lot of people trying to use BlockChain to start
a company that could totally be done without blockchain and their primary aim
is to use blockchain than solving the problem. Personally met 1 guy and see
many on reddit etc.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Based on the number of git activity that's publicly viewable (not to mention
the actual on-chain transactions which are viewable across the hundreds of
different blockchains), I'm going to say no.

------
GoldenMonkey
Definitely not over. A lot of investment going into the sector.

